# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Lee Priest Off season pics!!!!

## elandys

This is fucking awesome, i didnt know they look like this on their off season!!!! he looks like a blob!!!!, damn he must spend like a million dollars on his roids to reach the body to compete. 
What do u think about this?

THANKS GUYS!!!

----------


## elandys

Competing

----------


## Maytag

ti heheh  :Smilie: 

not quite a million  :Smilie:

----------


## elandys

Sorry, this is the picture again.

----------


## Maytag

HAHAHA you really like that pic don't ya  :Smilie:

----------


## Maytag

why do you think hydroxycut uses Lee on their advertisments so much

----------


## rico

he looks like a umpaloompa

----------


## tt333

He also looked like that because he had heart surgery and he couldnt hit the weights or nothing. Even though he's fat in that pic, you can still see the muscle on him.

----------


## Steele

Lee LOVES to eat. In almost every one of his interviews or videos he goes on and on about food. it doesn't help that he's short of course. but, when it comes to dialing it in for competition he truly transforms his body.

----------


## Epic01

it's alot more than just roids to get like that, great genetics and discipline help also. if it were roids alone everybody on this board would look like Lee Priest.

----------


## retired

I don't care what they paid him, that picture is going to be with Priest for the rest of his life. Years from now, somebody will post it again in the context of a discussion about Priest's legacy as a bodybuilder, and he'll regret it.

----------


## Colibri

No, they'll remember the man that can go from that condition to the condition below.

As said, if it were only roids that can make that transformation everyone would look like him.

----------


## Warrior

As I usnderstand it he is an insulin junkie. When I ran into him in Honolulu at the 24 Hour Fitness and asked him what he had eaten - he said he had been to McDonalds 3 times already... and it was almost noon! He eats a lot off season... and gets thick... but he still looked good. Much better than that pic of him eating fried chicken  :Big Grin:

----------


## saboudian

I love looking at those supplement before/after ads, ya know some fat fuc* went to macho man after using this supplement. You can see that in the before pix how thick those guys are and how much muscle there is even though there's no definition, so when they lose the fat its no surprise to me how good they look. Its a lil bit harder to see that on preist in that picture but its still there.

----------


## ibiza69

check out this thread

http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbulle...threadid=18222

----------


## Stormrider

I had some respect for the guy before he turned into one of the Muscle-Tech crew...Come on!

----------


## JollySwagman

> _Originally posted by Colibri_ 
> *No, they'll remember the man that can go from that condition to the condition below.
> 
> *


bump


the man has bills to pay and i think those adds reflect on his dedication

----------


## retired

Show me a picture of Arnold looking like a fat pig. I've seen him looking smallish, but he's never allowed himself to be photographed looking like a slob.

As a professional bodybuilder, you are only as good as the evidence that you leave behind.

----------


## ZachG_85

Show me a picture of Lee looking like a soft and skinny little pansy.

The evidence you leave behind is the contests. God forbid Lee and everyone else get to enjoy food in the offseason.

----------


## retired

You've missed the point. Of course these guys all get heavy in the offseason, but THEY DON'T SCHEDULE PHOTOSHOOTS while looking like fat pigs.

Everybody takes a bad picture now and then, but Priest deliberately got extra-fat and sloppy and allowed himself to be photographed for a widely-circulated add. Everyone has seen the above pics, and in twenty years (when he's retired and the muscletech money is long gone) he MAY regret it.

On the other hand, maybe he does not care a rat's ass one way or the other.

----------

